# Would you use this press on your grapes?



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2010)

So I called the vineyard manager down at Luna Rossa Winery down South in Deming, NM which is our little "Napa Valley" here in the state. He will sell me as much Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot as I want for $0.70 a pound and if they are crushing they will crush mine as well. Since this is my first foray in making wine from fresh grapes I was trying not to buy a crusher or press this year if possible. The LHBS in Santa fe said they have a press they rent out for $30 for 24 hours. I went to take a look at it today and it looks like an antique! Its a Sears Roebuck model! It looks like it works, but it looks pretty old and sorta rusty. I need some opinions from the pro's on this one for sure!

















Would I be better off springing for the small 25# press from George this year and a crusher next year?


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 21, 2010)

i would do a pressure test first...very critical...squeeze yourself into the basket..have them start pressing...push back...see who wins...they win...its strong..you win...its not...fairly easy test


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2010)

Shouldn't you be selling (or trying to sell) some grape juice at the big Marquee tonight?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2010)

I think if it were painted it would be good. I would be hesitant with the wood otherwise.


----------



## Dean (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd use it! I don't think that would be much of an issue. First I'd make sure it got a good douse of idophor solution, which has a 30 second kill rating.

Here's the nice thing about wood: It's very porous! While you think this can hide bacteria, it's actually what makes wood so anti-bacterial. You see, it absorbs the water and bacteria, and then dries out and kills the bac good! It's why wooden cutting boards work so well too. The only time to worry about wood in winemaking is when you have a barrel infected with Brettanomyces, and that's because you should never let a barrel dry out, or it will leak. Wine presses like this are just fine.

You should see the stuff that gets into primary fermenters at commercial wineries!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2010)

Dean, are you implying that us home winemakers are way to anal about clenliness ??


----------



## grapeman (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with Dean. It may not look pretty and is pretty small, but don't let the looks scare you. I see very little rust on it, just stained metal. The basket looks fine to me also. It is very hard to keep a basket pristine without adding a new finish all the time. Clean it like Dean suggests and use away.


Now if you want an excuse to get a new small press, that's another matter. It will give you more ammunition with your argument with the CFO of the household.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2010)

I was thinking that in all actuality it looked in pretty good shape but didnt want to give you the wrong info so veered on the safe side. It looks to be about the size of a #30 from the pic. It sure looks like it is a pretty strong press to me. $?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 22, 2010)

Add me to the list. I wouldn't think twice about using it. Looks fine to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the "real" replies!





So what cleaning regimen would you perform on it prior to use?

Any soap and water first? Or perhaps B-Brite followed by Iodophor solution? How much Iodophor solution would I need to pick up? Would the 4oz bottle be enough?

It actually is a pretty cool looking press, and I would love to have one like it outside the winery/patio area with flowers planted in the basket! 

Thanks for all the ideas and opinions!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2010)

Speaking of Antique Grape Presses  this one on eBay looks amazing. Too far away for me but perhaps one of our many Pennsylvania members would be interested.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good - I sure would use it

after sanitizing, of course.


good pressing


rrawhide


----------



## Dean (Aug 22, 2010)

4oz of idophor is a lot! Mine mixes at the rate of 1ml to 1l of water, so yeah, 4oz is a great amount for this press and your next year of wine-making. Remember that idophor solution is only really effective for 24 hours after mixed (it can go longer, but you lose the 30 second kill).


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 23, 2010)

Put me on the "USE IT" list.....


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 23, 2010)

I would use it. Make up a gallon of iodophor soltion and spritz it all over. Rinse with tap water, then spritz with sulphite. Remember to put the grapes into a bag for pressing.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses!

I will order the small 4oz bottle. The instructions say no rinse on this stuff. Hard to believe it wouldn't smell like Iodine but I did some reading online last night about Iodophor. Pretty amazing disinfectant! I may make up a big 5 gallon batch of the stuff and just soak the whole basket in it for a few minutes as well as the blocks and juice pan of course.

We are headed down South this weekend to visit some good friends in Las Cruces and will head over to the Vineyard and see how things are progressing. The Whites are coming in now and the Reds should be in a few weeks. 

I have 2 of the White 20 gallon Brute trash cans coming this week. White is hard to find. Online ONLY it seems. Only Grey in stock at Home Depot etc. Nice size for a Primary fermenter. Not too unwieldy!


----------



## fivebk (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 32 gallon Brute trash can that I have used when making apple wine. I bought the caster plate that goes on the trash can. It makes them very easy to move.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw those but they are more expensive than the trash can themselves!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 23, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I saw those but they are more expensive than the trash can themselves!



They also can be tippy, so be careul when moving. If you hit a bump, the whole thing can tip. How do I know?????












I have a baker's dozen 32 gallon grey brutes for primaries and have to wait in line for them to begin another.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warning on the Brute Casters as Im getting a few any day now and will either get the caster cart or make my own depending on what they have for pricing on casters alone to make my own. As for sanitizing I prefer Star San as you can put it in a Spray bottle and it lasts much longer.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2010)

Rich,

Did you drill holes for any spigots in your Brutes?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 23, 2010)

No Mike I leave them intact. Since I use a racking cane to transfer with a pump, I don't need any spigots. I'm not sure the plastic would be rigid enough to work well with one, but as long as you get it in place with no leaks, I don't see what harm there would be experimenting with one.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 23, 2010)

you can lay the lid on lightly on these brutes, but i recommend you get cheesecloth to lay over the opening before laying on the brute lid because it acts as a light gasket for the rim and prevents most fruit fly types from entering...simply using the lid will not act as a good enough barrier


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Wade said:


> Thanks for the warning on the Brute Casters as Im getting a few any day now and will either get the caster cart or make my own depending on what they have for pricing on casters alone to make my own. As for sanitizing I prefer Star San as you can put it in a Spray bottle and it lasts much longer.





Hey Wade, do you have a Harbor Freight near you. They have those furniture dolly's on sale all the time. You could just just add a 3/4" of plywood on top of one of those also.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2010)

The Brutes arrived today!











Primary fermenters........ Check!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Mike you need one of these for transfering your wine from the brutes. I bought this one and never used it. If you or anyone else is interested in it pm me with an offer.
Super transfer pump.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

What?

You don't recommend I get inside with a fly swatter or something......







Al Fulchino said:


> you can lay the lid on lightly on these brutes, but i recommend you get cheesecloth to lay over the opening before laying on the brute lid because it acts as a light gasket for the rim and prevents most fruit fly types from entering...simply using the lid will not act as a good enough barrier


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 24, 2010)

i would recommend more, but i never heard that you got in that press and did the pressure test


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

Got people for that too.....


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2010)

IBG, do you have a vacuum pump yet? If so that would be fine to rack from the Brute to carboy otherwise Runningwolfs pump would be a good investment.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2010)

Roger that.

Vacuum pump........Check!
Orange carboy caps............Check!
Extra racking canes and tubing......Check!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2010)

You be good to go then. You surely wont want to lift that full Brute up.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 25, 2010)

I would need either a big wench or a "Fulchino"!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 25, 2010)

ahem! 

i cant type any more on this...one's internet history could follow me around


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 25, 2010)

In your dreams Father Al!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2010)

Drove down to Las Cruces for a long weekend. Drove over to Deming, NM to check on the grapes. I could have taken them home this weekend but he will be picking them and crushing them next week so will make another trip down either during the week or next weekend depending on when they harvest. Supposed to have heavy rain tonight so could drop the brix and delay things a few days.

Here are some pics I took.
















Can't wait!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

Mike too bad those leaves are brown. Those pictures would have made an awesome label. 
But that ok, Father Al came through for that!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2010)

Little Photoshop magic could fix that!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mike..you can use my pictures  hehehe...and put your head above my shoulders if you like hahahah

on a seriosu note..Mike did you get to taste the grapes? how were they?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> Mike..you can use my pictures  hehehe...and put your head above my shoulders if you like hahahah








*BURN!!!*


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2010)

Good, very sweet. They look ready to me aside from the few ones that you see that were still green.

I could have taken them home today but no use of the crusher. Not sure how to crush/destem 200lbs of grapes by hand!

Still wondering if I should take them back home this weekend or next week. I will basically be oncall and have to make a run to get them on the day they are picking them and crushing. Another 600 mile round trip drive.








Al Fulchino said:


> on a seriosu note..Mike did you get to taste the grapes? how were they?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> Mike..you can use my pictures  hehehe...and put your head above my shoulders if you like hahahah



Kinda scary even for me!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

ROFLMAO, Now that is too funny!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 27, 2010)

i was wondering how long it would take...i went to the winery, checked on some things..come back and do i see?...now i figured Waldo would do it first..he must be sleeping so he can get up and make those 4AM postings ...and yes very scary...see how big his head is! incredible...

i gotta hit he sack and go to the airport before i start picking again


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Believe me the rain can knock down the brix quite a bit. I had taken brix readings last week on the Willsboro grapes and got some pretty good numberes. Then over Saturday night through Monday early we got over two inches of rain. I waited until Thursday to get new readings and most of them had dropped a point or two from the previous week! Probably more than that, but had gotten better during the days since the rain.


I would opt to wait the extra week or two seeing the light color of the fruit. Have fun whenever you do it!


I think you should have put the head on Al's friend instead.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, did not know that the rain could have those abrupt number declines! I know that the plants suck up the rain but never knew it would effect those numbers like that, very interesting.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

those grapes are gorgeous!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks!
And welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 19, 2010)

I would use it. No soap and water, just hot waterand a scrub bush. I would not want to risk any kind of soap residue in the little nooks and crannies. Then spray down with no rinse sanitizer, wait a few minutes, spray again, etc. Also meta and citric acid make a good sanitizer if you want to do a final rinse.Key is - give the sanitizer time to work.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2010)

I did!

See this thread


----------

